# What I'm up to



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

OK, the month of June was getting all my most recent scores, parts, program notes, sound files, etc all together and then store them on clouds as I needed to substantially upgrade my notation program and my OS and God knows what could go wrong after attempting that. Well, that's done and now I'm back to actually composing again.

And first up, is a set of variations for orchestra. At the start of June, the conductor of a regional symphony to whom I had sent my previous orchestral work (which can be heard here at TC) called me to say he found the work quite beautiful and interesting, but couldn't figure how to program it. So he asked me to send him something else; something that would be truly audience friendly. So I decided to create variations on a theme by Brahms (the opening of the Double Concerto's slow movement). It's design will be to accelerate and grow louder as the piece progresses.


----------

